# Chat?



## belleama (May 4, 2008)

Not to be a whiner or anything but when is chat coming back? I miss everyone.


----------



## seraphim712 (May 4, 2008)

belleama said:


> Not to be a whiner or anything but when is chat coming back? I miss everyone.


 
Wow, I didn't even realize it was gone!!! Why was it removed?


----------



## CurlyMoo (May 4, 2008)

I would love to be in the chat room. I've never visited. It would be a great way for me to get some questions answered. I always have some doubts with my regimen as I am just starting it. Would be great to get some live help.


----------



## belleama (May 4, 2008)

seraphim712 said:


> Wow, I didn't even realize it was gone!!! Why was it removed?


 
OT: I am so in love with your hair!! You need to update your siggy girl because just looking at that Dec pic you were atleast CBL there and probably bypassed APL by now!


----------



## Maynard (May 4, 2008)

Chat still exists.


----------



## seraphim712 (May 4, 2008)

belleama said:


> OT: I am so in love with your hair!! You need to update your siggy girl because just looking at that Dec pic you were atleast CBL there and probably bypassed APL by now!


 
Thank you
I will, I have one more pic to put up in my siggy. I will probably update it later on tonight.


----------



## seraphim712 (May 4, 2008)

Gin said:


> Chat still exists.


 

Where is it located?


----------



## belleama (May 5, 2008)

seraphim712 said:


> Where is it located?


 
I'd like to know too.


----------



## foxxymami (May 5, 2008)

gosh i can't wait til chat comes back


----------



## Maynard (May 5, 2008)

foxxymami said:


> gosh i can't wait til chat comes back


 
Me either.


----------



## Blessed_Angel (May 6, 2008)

CurlyMoo said:


> I would love to be in the chat room. I've never visited. It would be a great way for me to get some questions answered. I always have some doubts with my regimen as I am just starting it. Would be great to get some live help.


 
Curly, that won't even happen . When I first got in chat, I was starting to ask hair questions; but Gymfreak told me real quick that they don't talk about hair in there!...lol. Too bad; I wanted live hair help too.


----------



## dlewis (May 6, 2008)

Gin said:


> Me either.





You can always start a let's chat thread.


----------



## SparklingFlame (May 6, 2008)

Blessed_Angel said:


> Curly, that won't even happen . When I first got in chat, I was starting to ask hair questions; but Gymfreak told me real quick that they don't talk about hair in there!...lol. Too bad; I wanted live hair help too.


Girl if you even say the word 'hair" in regular convo they will bring down the hammer!


----------



## dlewis (May 6, 2008)

~StillALady~ said:


> Girl if you even say the word 'hair" in regular convo they will bring down the hammer!



   That's so true, no hair talk in chat.


----------



## Tallone (May 6, 2008)

Uhhhhhhh..... there was a chat feature?erplexed


----------



## SparklingFlame (May 6, 2008)

Tallone said:


> Uhhhhhhh..... there was a chat feature?erplexed


Chat must not be coming back.


----------



## belleama (May 7, 2008)

~StillALady~ said:


> Chat must not be coming back.


----------



## Vanity1 (May 7, 2008)

~StillALady~ said:


> Chat must not be coming back.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (May 7, 2008)

belleama said:


>



I'm going to cry right along with you, girlfriend!!! 

Chat was wonderful for real-time talk. I miss LOA chat.


----------



## tenjoy (May 7, 2008)

..............


----------



## QUINN (May 7, 2008)

Vanity1 said:


>



BWAAAAH!


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (May 7, 2008)

QUINN said:


> BWAAAAH!


----------



## Hil84figer (May 7, 2008)

Vanity1 said:


>


 
Stoooopid


----------



## lisatamika (May 7, 2008)

tenjoy said:


> ..............


 
Ditto


----------



## beverly (May 8, 2008)

That should be coming back when Nikos completes the upgrades.
Thank you for your patience.


----------



## belleama (Jun 9, 2008)

Umm... bump.


----------

